# Menards has performax trim router on sale



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Has anyone used the Performax trim router sold by Menards? It is on sale for $39.99.

It looks like a decent little router.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought one of these little trimmers. It finally arrived 9 days later, shipping!

It has a nice finish, rubber coating on the housing, good grip. Rack and pinion 7/8" depth of travel, a little sloppy but it works.
It has two led lights, which stay on along with the red indicator light. Letting you know it is plugged in. I like this, a good safety
feature. The edge guide is what you get with little trimmers. It comes with a screw on vacuum port, it must be removed to change
bits or remove the motor. It has a soft start variable speed motor. It runs smooth @ high and low RPMs. It is not a high end router,
but is does what is says it can do. It comes with a spare set of brushes, and a zippered soft vinyl storage case. For a sale price of
$30.00, it is a nice little trimmer. I Will use it for roundovers, grooves for drawer box bottoms, etc. Sale ended 12/13/15.

I cut a 3/16" roundover, a 1/4", and a 1/2" wide X 1/4" deep groove, and dado on a pine 2X 4. It cut everything well, no issues.
No other basses are offered to accept PC style guide bushings. Not a big deal for me, I can make one if I need to. I plan on making
an offset base with a handle for roundovers. I might make a square base to drop in to my little router table. No plunge base options.
Thats ok, I have two Bosch colts with the plunge base and a DeWalt 611PK. This was just because it was a good price.

Also, I am not associated with any company, manufacturer, vendor, salesman, etc. I am a woodworker doing this as a hobby. This is
my opinion of what I purchased, in case anyone might be interested in purchasing one. Let's not make a big deal about it.

Thank you
Ellery Becnel


----------

